# Centro de Ica, el viejo y el nuevo



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahora les voy a mostrar fotos del centro de Ica.
A casi 4 meses del terremoto, ya se empiezan a ver las primeras obras de reconstrucción, aunque por mérito de los propios iqueños, y no del Gobierno Central aún.
La plaza de Armas está siendo remodelada, se me borró la foto del render hno:. Ya no se vé el edificio del Bco. de Crédito y va a quedar sólo en 3 pisos.
















Las construcciones del lado este de la Plaza se derrumbaron durante el terremoto y ya estan siendo construidas. Quedó en nada el proyecto de terminar de construir los portales en ese lado.








La calle Lima, la antes mas comercial o al menos una de las principales de la ciudad.

























Otras calles

























El título del thread se debe a que como consecuencia del terremoto, el centro antiguo está perdiendo importancia y la Urb. Sn. Isidro con la Av. Sn. Martín le están tomando la delantera
Esta es parte de lo q será su prolongación hasta el centro de Ica, son 5 cuadras, donde antes habían casonas q cayeron con el terremoto.








Este es el terreno, en la misma avenida, q adquirieron los Romero para la construcción del nuevo C.C. que tendrá supermercado, cines, tiendas por departamento, etc. Ya casi han termiando de demoler la edificación antigua.








Y esta es la parte mas consolidada desta avenida.
































































Y para despedirme, el cine UVK, ya llegando a mi casa


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos Alvaro. Aun falta bastante por hacer , pero se ve que de a pocos se esta reconstruyendo y rehabilitando esa parte de la ciudad que fue afectada por el terremoto.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

q bonitas fotos , algunas urb nueveas les veo parecido a Trujillo


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Una pena ver como quedo mi ciudad.
Tambien tengo fotos de la ciudad despues del terremoto, aunque aun no las pondre hehe.
Todo San Isidro, la moderna y al rededores se ha llenado de negocios y eso es algo relativamente incomodo.
El unico buen chisme que escuche por ahi es la restauracion de algunos inmuebles para su preservacion. El problema es si lo haran bien? ojala.
Por otro lado lo bueno es esto:
Ica se levanta por los iqueños. Para variar, el gobierno, nunca hizo nada por nosotros , pero la gente no se quedo sentada en sus escombros: Ya se esta levantando. (a pesar de el aumento progresivo de problemas de piel, problemas respiratorios, etc, etc, etc.).


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

Calma, calma... que los iquenhos no se rinden!


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Ica esta muy bonito..y como dice Lucho, las urbs. nuevas, tienen un aire a Trujillo y en ciertas partes Lima.
Necesitan sacar esos malditos ticos y esos vehiculos con tres ruedas..creo que se llaman "tuc tucs" no?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Si mal no recuerdo ese sector antes era súper tranquilo, luego llegó UVK y se dinamizó algo, pero igual estaba como 'solito' y ahora veo que han aparecido muchos negocios..!! 

Me alegro por la ciudad ! Y pues sí, siempre Ica se ha levantado sola, de terremotos, de inundaciones..!!


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

el centro está feo con o sin terremoto, pero la parte nueva está muy bien, ojalá que siga desarrollándose


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

A380luis said:


> el centro está feo con o sin terremoto, pero la parte nueva está muy bien, ojalá que siga desarrollándose


El centro no estaba feo, si no, muy descuidado . Pero tenia mucha historia y patrimonio.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es un thread muy bueno, para conocer el estadosituacional de Ica. Se la ve mejorando, siga adelante !


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ica esta muy bonita y pues de ehcho que le afectado el terremoto pero aun asi mantiene su comercio no sabia que tenia el uvk desde el 2000 q no voy a ica y con estas fotos me doy cuenta que a avenzado bastante en estos ya casi 8 años


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q buena ciudad, recordar el 2003 mi uº visita a Ica, q bien mjoro bastatnte pero l terremoto fue otra causa, ojala y se pongan ganas cada uno y star bn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bien linda Ica siga para adelante que nada los detenga


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Recuerdo algunas de las calles, aunque algunas de ellas estaban descuidadas habían otras que se veían interesantes, ahora supongo que será cuestión de esperar cómo van recuperando las zonas afectadas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Las fotos demoraron un huevo en cargar pero valió la pena.Me dió pena ver la C/ Lima llena de escomrbos.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

vamos Ica tu puedes!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pucha me da pena ver las fotos del centro, caunque no esta tan mal, supongo con el tiempo el centro mejorara, que horrible fue el terremoto.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

que bien que Ica se está reconstruyendo. Que buenas fotos has tomado, me ha impactado como quedó Ica, no puedo imaginarme como habrá quedado Pisco Y Chincha ya que sólo he visto las imágenes por la televisión, otra cosa es VERLO EN VIVO Y EN DIRECTO, dicen que prácticamente el terremoto arrasó con estas ciudades. Felizmente que la misma ciudad de Ica no fue tan dañada, y con empeño y trabajo se podrá salir de esta adversidad que ha golpeado a la bella y cálida Ica.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buenas imagenes, me consterna el gran daño que causo el terremoto en la ciudad. pero se la nota ahi rejuvenecida y pujante y con un futuro prometedor Ica, Bastante interesante esa zona moderna no me imaginaba que fuese asi. 
Que le Hicieron a los pobres arbolitos  :


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ica es grande aunque le tome algun tiempo saldra adelante es lo que todos esperamos, siempre a sido una región golpeada por estas circunstancias pero su gente tiene el coraje de levantarse y seguir adelante y esta no será la excepción.


----------



## rjt87 (Apr 22, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Buenas imagenes, me consterna el gran daño que causo el terremoto en la ciudad. pero se la nota ahi rejuvenecida y pujante y con un futuro prometedor Ica, Bastante interesante esa zona moderna no me imaginaba que fuese asi.
> Que le Hicieron a los pobres arbolitos  :


La av. San martín se esta modernizando gracias a las empresas privadas, bueno esa foto es de fechas navideñas por lo que el árbol esta forrado de papel platino con luces para que le den un efecto interesante en la noche.:banana::carrot:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

En mi opinion, eso era de mal gusto, preferia las lucecitas tradicionales, pero en fin...


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*le quitan dignidad al árbol*



rjt87 said:


> La av. San martín se esta modernizando gracias a las empresas privadas, bueno esa foto es de fechas navideñas por lo que el árbol esta forrado de papel platino con luces para que le den un efecto interesante en la noche.:banana::carrot:


:bash:
Las poncianas: Delonix regia, son árboles ornamentales por excelencia. No por gusto han sido llevado desde la remota Madagascar a diversas regiones del mundo, Según Gregrorio Martinez hacendado de Ica han sido los primeros en adornar sus casaa hacienda en el pais. De ahi que las poncianas mas grandes y frondosas que he visto han sido en ese departamento. 

El árbol de la derecha muestra su llamativa floración, para que más. 
Me imagino que una cubierta sintetica puede dificultar el proceso respiración/transpiración de la corteza. Estos árboles tienen la corteza fina y delicada. 

Supongo que ya habran retirado ese papel o plástico y que no lo vuelvan a hacer.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Por mi casa he visto poncianas con flores, primera vez en mi vida que he visto flores de estos árboles. Las poncianas me encantan sobretodo en verano, son deliciosas, en pleno sol estar debajo de una ponciana es refrescante:cheers:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Cierto, estos árboles crecen de forma ideal en Ica, en los meses de verano, se cubren de flores rojas y cuando estas caen sobre las veredas dejan como una alfombra roja. No he visto en otra ciudad donde crezcan tan bien estas plantas. Aunque no tengo muchas en mi archivo de fotos, pero realmente se ven muy bonitas, me estoy animando para hacer un thread de árboles de Ica (hay una avenida con árboles centenarios).
































Aunque en general, los árboles crecen muy bien por acá.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Excelente, esta ciudad peruana esta renaciendo...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lástima por lo del terremoto, aun así se levanta esta linda ciudad, ojala el gobierno financiara su restauración :s si se supone que es una republica unitaria como minimo se debería restaurar una ciudad que lo necesita desde el gobierno central... ojala Perú fuera federado...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Mientras el gobierno regional y el gobierno central se pongan de acuerdo en quien tiene que administrar los fondos de reconstrucción Ica se recnstruye por si sola, ojalá que no ocurra lo mismo que paso en 1970 con la construcción del "nuevo Yungay" despues del terremoto. Al final el nuevo Yungay terminó siendo el campamento provisional y los fondos para construir la ciudad terminó en los bolsillos de los generales del gobierno militar.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ica se esta reconstruyendo solita, casi sin ayuda publica.
Si ven algo nuevo, es por los iqueños, no por nadie mas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:
Mi gran sueño es que Ica retome el lugar que tuve en crecimiento economico antes del terremoto  y sea simbolo del crecimiento del Perú!  me da mucha alegria el ver que ya esta renaciendo, eso quiere decir que su gente es fuerte y tiene coraje! y ante los desastres no se rinden!  VIVA ICA! 

Conozco estas fertiles tierras, conozco sus ciudades y su gente  (de lo mejor!) 

Este año espero que Ica vuelva a tener el crecimiento del año pasado! :banana: Y como simbolo de esta nueva etapa reconstruyan la Imponente Iglesia de Luren!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ ... lo mismo digo. Chincha, Pisco e Ica tienen lo que necesitan para convertirse en ciudades modernas con infraestructura de primera. Tienen mucho potencial.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Si pues, la economia iqueña ya esta reactivada casi al 100%. Solo falta la ayuda social en las zonas rurales y en algunos sectores de la ciudad. ADEMAS masterplans para toda las ciudades.
En fin...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Yo conoci ica hace un mes,, Que tal crecimineto me la imaginaba mas tranquila, pero hay un movimiento barbaro, y bastante consumo en restaurantes y tiendas, Pues muchos tienen empleo por esto de la agroexportacion,, pero aun asi hay todavia viviendas que siguen en escombros,,,


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo estuve hace 3 días en Ica, la vi más caótica que nunca, está como que más desordenada almenos la calle Lima uff pero eso si... harto comercio, tengo fotos de Ica y Pisco, Pisco si da pena.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cierto, si te refieres a esa calle principal donde estan los restaurantes y terminales de buses,,, un caos,, los que me sacan de quisio son los mototaxis, son cientos , parecen enjambres de mosquitos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No no, la calle Lima es en donde esta su Saga, también pude ver que su catedral está bien pero bien rajada, eso debe ser restaurado ya, lo que si me gusto son sus nuevas piletas de la plaza de armas.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ica paso de ser una ciudad relativamente ordenada, a una de las mas desordenadas del Peru hno:
La autoconstruccion de tiendas en el centro, la multiplicacion de mototaxis gracias a la dispercion de residentes del centro, hacen insufribles muchas partes de la cdad.
Somos una region recontra prospera, pero el terremoto hizo ver nuestras falencias en infraestructura, que no es proporcional a nuestro desarrollo humano y economico.
Falta mucha ayuda, sobre todo en la zona rural y en algunas calles del centro, pero no se hace nada!, sera como en la inundacion, esa gente, como sea, tendra que salir solita adelante .
Ojala el proximo alcalde sea alguien aunque sea como el anterior que tuvimos, que no era santo de mi devocion, pero tenia la iniciativa de hacer que el desarrollo economico y humano que tenemos se plasme concretamente en la ciudad. El alcalde actual, al menos, ha retomado las obras de regeneracion de las avenidas mas importantes de la ciudad, pero su gestion no deja de ser un desastre.
En fin....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Yo estuve hace 3 días en Ica, la vi más caótica que nunca, está como que más desordenada almenos la calle Lima uff pero eso si... harto comercio, tengo fotos de Ica y Pisco, Pisco si da pena.


Pucha, qué pena. La última vez que viajé a la ciudad la encontré tan mejorada, ordenada y con bastante movimiento comercial.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ica resurgirá como el ave fenix  :banana::banana::banana:


----------

